# Birth control ?



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm 18 and I have been dating my boyfriend for 2.5 years. We mess around a little but were both virgins. We are thinking about moving in together for college because we'll both be going to the same school a few hours from where we live now and his family owns a home up there. 
I was wondering what my options are as far as birth control goes. I was thinking of getting my tubes tied because I hear that it can be reversed if you ever want to have kids later but I read that it's not supposed be a temporary thing. 
I'm not opposed to the pill but I'm afraid of the side effects. 
Any advice/ recommendations ? 
(Please don't say abstinence. To move in with him both of our parents want me on bc of some sort and I'm not just sleeping around with diseased men. Just want to be safe with my bf )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Renip (Oct 25, 2013)

Do not tie your tubes, you're way too young for that. There are many forms of bc obviously: 

https://www.womenshealth.gov/publications/our-publications/fact-sheet/birth-control-methods.html

If I were you I'd either try the patch or the pill for now. Not everyone gets bad side effects from them. In the end you should do your research, talk to your doctor and then decide what is best for you. If you don't like it you can always switch to a different kind of pill or bc method.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I got the depo shot, and never had any side effects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

You can get the shot, my best friend gets it and she thinks its great, aside from being sore on her arm for a day. I just use the pill, I have had pretty good luck with it, just gained about 10 pounds:/also dont think that just because your both virgins that an std isn't a possibility, I cant remember which ones can be passed down from parents, so condoms are a good idea too. Just talk to your doctor , they will know what's best for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Look into nuvaring. I had a hard time with the pill because of the swing in hormones over the day (lots of nausea). The ring releases hormones steadily with no ups and downs and I don't have to worry about taking it everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tying your tubes is no easy thing, and it really isn't reversible. It's more of a permanent thing, and if you ever DID want to "undo" it, Insurance won't pay. So plan to have tens of thousands of dollars available. Also, It's MAJOR surgery. And no ethical surgeon is ever going to perform one on an 18 year old "just because"...

You really need to go see an OB-GYN and talk to them personally about what types of BC will be best FOR YOU.

With the pill, you really need to be responsible and take it every day, at the same time, every day. Certain antibiotics can cause the pill not to work, so if your ever sick, you will probably have to abstain or use a condom if you do have sex. (Depending on the antibiotic prescribed)

Don't do an IUD. At your age, never having sex, and never having children, there are too many risks involved. It's possible to puncture the uterus, and then you'll never be able to have kids.

Depo shots are okay. They last for 3 months, so you only have to go get them 4 times a year. I used them for awhile, but I seriously gained ALOT of weight on them. It is progesterone only, and can cause a hormone imbalance causing weight gain. It doesn't happen to everyone, and they "say" you only gain around 10 pounds, but seriously...No. I gained alot more then just 10.

I currently use IMPLANON. It's a small plastic rod that is inserted into the underside of your upper arm. It lasts for 3 years. Has very few side effects. And I never have to worry about puncturing my uterus, or missing a pill, or having any medications interfere with it's effectiveness. I LOVE this and recommend it to ALOT of people.
Official website for IMPLANON® (etonogestrel implant) 68 mg

There are other options. Nuva-Ring. Diaphragms. Condoms.

But you really need to find something that works with your schedule, that your comfortable with, and won't be detrimental to your future plans. (kids)


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

There's not really a good way for anyone to tell you what to use, since women react differently to the different types of hormones used in birth control. Some women have no trouble no matter what, some women are flat out unlucky and have every side effect in the book no matter what they use.

(I second not getting your tubes tied, too many things that can go wrong, including with your hormones- even if you never want kids) I would start with pill/patch, and if you have bad side effects then try a different one. I did well with depo shot (when I started it) , but then started having bad side effects after a couple of years- now I have implanin (implant in your arm, 3 year thing). That is done with in August, at which point I'm going to try to go to something else. 

Personally, from my experience, I wouldn't do anything very "permanent" at your age (such as the implant). My body has changed rather drastically over the last 10 years as to how it handles drugs (including birth control). (I'm 28 now) things that were OK then, simply aren't very ok now. 

Your best source for info is your gynecologist, if you have no doctor (please get one) Planned Parenthood (if there are any in your area) are very good at offering information and advice/suggestions about what may be a good place start. (They speak with women every day and hear all the side effects)

G'luck!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey NB, I was never able to take anything ongoing with synthetic hormones in it, they make me so sick!  I spent 20 years doing Billings method, which was totally successful contraception for me and really got me in tune with my body. You can buy a book on it, that's what I did. It's not that complicated really. You basically become aware of when your fertile phases are. When I was learning (on barrier contraception while learning), I was double-checking the physiological signs you learn to read by doing basal body temperature checks before getting up every morning, because women run about half a degree Celsius lower before ovulation than after. The book talks about safety margins and what I did was leave even more safety margin and use barrier contraception during fertile phases, with over-the-counter morning-after (contra-implantation) pills about three times in my life when the barrier contraception failed or looked suss.

Later on this method also helps you get pregnant when you want to. I don't know why it's not more utilised. I mean, it's popular with devout Catholics because of their views on artificial contraception, but it's also totally side-effect free. I guess it's a learning process but after that it's pretty straightforward. You can't get lazy and "tune out" though, or it won't work! If you have relatively regular cycles, it's easier to use Billings than if your cycles are all over the place, because your pattern will be easier for you to read.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been on the pill for 3 years before because I had intense horrible periods with pain I couldn't handle without the high dose pain meds. This last January I got the mirena iud and although the first few weeks the cramps were beyond anything I remember it i don't notice the mirena now. The only problem is they don't recommend them for girls who haven't had kids as they tend to have a higher percent of expelling them ( I might have to get mine replaced for this exact reason) but I think the pills actually kept me at a higher weight once I quit them I lost 15 pounds and dropped a pant size.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow ! Thank you guys for such quick responses! I have to read through them more carefully tomorrow when I'm more awake but they all seem very helpful. 
How would we go about getting tested for std's? Bloodwork ? (Please say no! I pass out at needles haha!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You shouldn't need any STD checkups. 

Have you ever had a Pap-Smear? Probably not. I think you should schedule an appointment with a Gynecologist to start your yearly woman exams. Especially if you plan to become sexually active.

Testing requires a quick swab of the inside of your vagina and cervix and they send the culture off to be examined. Results come a few weeks later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Make an appointment with a gynecologist and have a talk about your concerns. You could even ask to speak with the doctor in advance to make sure you're prepared for what the visit will entail. There are also a number of websites that go into great detail on the forms of birth control out there, and that may help make a decision on what's best for your lifestyle. Of course, your body will make that final call :wink: I personally use pills and they work just fine for me. If you can keep up with the responsibility of taking the pill every day at roughly the same time then I would recommend starting there. There are a number of different prescriptions you can try if one pill doesn't work for you, and a number of other options if a pill doesn't fit in your lifestyle.

Agreed with what folks have said about having your tubes tied- it is NOT a reversible form of birth control. I'm all for ladies in their 20s that KNOW they don't want children having the procedure done, though many doctors aren't. But if there is even a slight chance that you may want kids in the future, don't do it. My doctor also recommended against an IUD because I'm young and haven't had children, but she said that she's a bit old fashioned in that sense and that many younger doctors are just fine doing it on ladies in their 20s.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do people still use the diaphragm? that was what I used for years. kind of a hassle, but fairly reliable, and NO chemicals in your blood stream.

combine that with knowing your fertile week, and you should be ok, but remember that at 18, you are VERY fertile, so be VERY consistent and careful.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Do people still use the diaphragm? that was what I used for years. kind of a hassle, but fairly reliable, and NO chemicals in your blood stream.
> 
> combine that with knowing your fertile week, and you should be ok, but remember that at 18, you are VERY fertile, so be VERY consistent and careful.


I don't know of anyone that does use one. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never had a pap , does it hurt? 
How does he get tested ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

No a pap doesn't hurt, it's a bit uncomfortable, but it only take about 30 seconds to complete. And I think you may be confused about what it is- a pap doesn't test for sdts, it's testing for cervical cancer. Most women are required to give samples starting at about 21 years or when you become sexually active. 

If both you and your partner are virgins, you really do not need to worry about any stds. But if you're curious, some can be tested with a swab around and some use a blood test. Unless you have unprotected sex with someone whose sexual history you don't know, don't worry about it. 

I love love Nuva ring. I tried so many different pills for years. They either made me so nauseous and sick, a raging b**** that would pick fights with the poor bf, or super emotional cry at everything sort of gal (not me at all). Switched to NR and since the hormone is localized and steady release, never had an issue. It never came out or is felt by either of us during sex, and there's no worries about remembering to take a pill same time every day. 

Write all your questions down and go make an apt with your OBG-YN. She will happily answer all your questions about all these things, and give her best recommendation on a good contraception method for you.


----------



## walkinhorsechic (Mar 25, 2014)

I would definitely NOT recommend tying your tubes; this is meant to be a permanent thing (even though it is possible to be undone or undo itself). What worked for me and my husband before we got married (when we really did not want to risk having children yet) was using more than one form of birth control. **Not hormonal - use only ONE** For example, I was on the pill and we used condoms. Obviously nothing is 100% short of abstinence, but this worked really well for us!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Tying your tubes is permanent, and not meant to be reversible. You would be extremely hard-pressed to find a doctor that would allow an 18 year old to have her tubes tied. 

If you don't have a regular GP or gynecologist, check out your local Planned Parenthood. Even just the website contains a wealth of information. 

To get ANY form of hormonal birth control, you will need a pelvic exam and a pap smear. If you are not good about taking pills, Nuvaring, the contraceptive patch (only works if you're below 170 lbs though), the Depo shot, and Norplant are all great hormonal alternatives. 

For non-hormonal, there is always the old fallback of condoms, which most Planned Parenthood places will give you a giant box of if you ask for it. IUDs (IntraUterine Devices) last a long time, and come in hormonal and non-hormonal. They used to be only for women who had had children already, but they now make ones that can be used by women who have not gone through childbirth. They're expensive, but are basically "set and forget" (Norplant is like this too), and last for years. 

What you choose is going to depend on your finances, your body's reaction to hormonal birth control, and if you are able to keep up the maintenance required by some of them. 

Personally I am looking at getting back on the pill. It's a bit of a PITA, but for me it also regulates my periods and hormone levels (I used to have REALLY horrible PMS symptoms to the point where I would have extremely severe mood swings). 

Good luck!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Good on you for being responsible.

I use Depo. I gained about 5 or 10 pounds, and initially it was much easier to gain weight than before, but let's be real my eating wasn't exactly healthy - so I altered my diet to a more well-rounded and healthy balanced diet and have no more problems with it. I no longer get my period, which is the exact reason I started it (because prior to BC my periods would cripple me, leave me curled up in misery). 

I love it - once every 3 months. Nothing is implanted in me, no IUDs (I don't trust them), no remembering to take a pill every day. It's a good balance and it's one of the more effective contraceptives out there, too. 

Not all BC affects people the same. I'd go talk to your OBGYN, but it's always nice to have an idea of some possibilities and questions you might want to ask before you go in.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Mulefeather said:


> For non-hormonal, there is always the old fallback of condoms, which most Planned Parenthood places will give you a giant box of if you ask for it.


Side note to this  though Planned Parenthood is a great resource, and a good starting point if you don't know what to do ... I would not recommend the condoms they provide. They aren't particularly durable. If you so choose to use condoms, pony up some extra cash and get some that are higher rated. Helps assist not having future freak outs.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I am looking at Nuva ring and the patch/pill now. 
I weight 130lbs so I could do the patch , does anyone have experience with how well the patch stays on (I figured some barn gals like yourselves would know how well it stood up to sweating etc.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'd start off with pills, patch or ring (never could get comfortable with the ring myself, but I also can't comfortably use tampons, so YMMV). I had Implanon for the full three years and LOVED it. I had it taken out and am back on pills ATM, but have an appointment to have a new one put in in a couple weeks. I don't have to remember anything or worry about anything with it, and from being on pills I already knew how my body was going to react to the hormones so there were no unexpected or unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

1. You need to find a gynecologist. Or visit planned parenthood. I started with planned parenthood and found them a wealth of information. 
2. It sounds like you are very uneducated about fertility options, std prevention and types of birth control (many are covered on this thread)
3. There are many books, pamphlets and online resources that you can use as well. 
4. An annual visit to your gynecologist needs to be part of your routine. That includes a Pap smear pelvic exam and to talk with any concerns as your reproductive needs change over the next few decades. 
5. Std testing is not difficult, and not a bad place to start with a negative base test, and if you ever change partners, just to be safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Why is so important to move in with your BF? Can't you find a female room-mate?

It is obvious to me that you haven't thought through what *you're* gonna do if you get pg, bc he'll probably move out...or something else. I used the pill 3x and 3x it failed me. I have 3 lovely DD's, and I've been married to their FATHER for 35 years.


Just askin...
_Guess it's a LOT easier to post on a forum about animal neglect instead of people neglect._ =/


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Why is so important to move in with your BF? Can't you find a female room-mate?
> 
> It is obvious to me that you haven't thought through what *you're* gonna do if you get pg, bc he'll probably move out...or something else. I used the pill 3x and 3x it failed me. I have 3 lovely DD's, and I've been married to their FATHER for 35 years.
> 
> ...


As much as I agree with (some of) the things you said this is not what OP asked. She's obviously talked this over with her parents and his, and isn't just jumping into it. I don't think it's a great idea but the OP asked about birth control, not your opinion on her moving in with him. She doesn't need a stranger telling her to get a female roommate. yes, birth control fails a small amount of the time. Yes, I'm sure she's perfectly aware of that. 

Telling teenagers not to have sex is not going to work, so you might as well get them as safe as possible about it. Abstinence only type education does not cause less sex among teenagers, it simply makes them less educated and safe about it.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Why is so important to move in with your BF? Can't you find a female room-mate?
> 
> It is obvious to me that you haven't thought through what *you're* gonna do if you get pg, bc he'll probably move out...or something else. I used the pill 3x and 3x it failed me. I have 3 lovely DD's, and I've been married to their FATHER for 35 years.
> 
> ...


We are moving into a house that his parents own. We have had a "sit down talk" with his parents and mine seperatly and the parents have talked about it amongst themselves. If my bc failed and I got pregnant we know what we do and we are financially prepared for it if, god forbid, it happened soon. 
My bf is in NO way selfish, he bends over backwards for me day in and day out and never asks for anything in return. He has never pressured me to have sex or told me that he would leave if I didn't. I think it was very rude of you to assume any of what you said. I am the one who has been holding back on having sex but I think it's time to be realistic about the possibility of something happening while we are living together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Reading through this thread, I think you got a lot of good advice already. I just want to say that the Nuvaring has been my favorite birth control method so far. It's super easy to manage. When my doctor first recommended it I was afraid it would be uncomfortable, that I would feel it, or that it would be difficult to take in and out. It's not at all. I don't even notice it. The steady release of the hormones does cut down on side effects and you don't have to remember to take a pill every day. My side effects on the Nuvaring are bit of weight gain and lighter, less-painful periods (which is good!).

I started taking birth control before I was sexually active or even intending to be because I have extremely heavy, painful periods when I'm not on hormonal birth control. I literally get sick every month and I was missing a lot of school because of it. Since I've been on birth control, my periods are much more tolerable.

I do want to caution you though. Because birth control is not 100% effective against pregnancy and it is not effective against STD's. You should use a back up method of birth control (condom) for added protection. Abstinence is the only 100% effective method of birth control, so be prepared to deal with the reality of your decisions should an accident happen. If you are taking any other medications, always ask your doctor if it could interfere with your birth control. Use added caution if you are handing any chemicals or administering drugs to your horses too. Some substances can be absorbed through the skin and interfere that way. I speak from experience here!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Great advice on here.

My best advice is to talk with the women in your family and see what's worked best for them. Genetically you are similar and will react similar.

My mother and I both got pregnant while on the pill. I use a non hormone IUD now because the pill and anything else causes me to gain weight or break out or... But many DR's don't use it unless you've had a child. But some do if your body can handle it, I HIGHLY suggest them if possible.

I'd stay away from any chemicals if you can. There are so many risks, especially if you are genetically prone or smoke or are out of shape.
When I used the IUD with hormones I was fit, but over the years I could tell a difference in my circulatory system.

A condom and spermicide would be my choice if I had to do it all over again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I like and dislike the NuvaRing. There's a lot of cons to it, but I can't stay on it in hot weather. During the winter and cooler months I'm fine on it, but in the summer it's dropped me to my knees from cramps. I'm planning on scheduling an appt to switch to an IUD.

What I like about it is that I only have to worry about taking it out once a month and putting it back in a week later. Thus far it hasn't failed me (even when making drunk mistakes..don't drink around guys that are asses!). My periods are much lighter with only 2-4 days of bleeding.
Though, the cons are outweighing the pros for me. For me, it causes an unnatural amount of..discharge. I can't deal with that; I work outside all dag and can't really be flying to the bathroom to change a liner or such. Another thing I absolutely can't stand is that I have to take it out to have sex comfortably. I've tried placing it differently and everytime it either gets caught (and eventually yanked out, rather painfully for myself and partner) or it's so noticable it just can't stay in.

I'm hoping that the Mirena doesn't give me the horrid cramps in hot weather, it'll be just as effective (lightening periods and as a contreceptive), and that it won't be noticable (which I've been told by a few people that it isn't).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I currently use nuvaring. 
So far, I love it. 
I've used the Patch, Ortho Evra, and I loved it. Only draw back is the stickiness. Don't put the patch on wet skin, it won't stick. : p
Once my medicare was up (I turned 18), I found I couldn't afford the fifty dollars monthly for that specific kind. 

Tried using pills. My schedule is too hectic for it, so I'd take a pill, trying to get in the habit and I'd miss a day. I'd start bleeding, and I'd be a mess because I couldn't get settled. 

Now, on the ring, I don't feel it at all, it hasn't slipped out on me yet, and for me, I get no periods. I'm on continuous use, so I get to keep it in for four weeks vs. three. 

edit: Like Iseul, I too, have to take it out with PIV sex. However, it's more for my boyfriend than me. I'm a weirdo, and don't mind things poking my cervix. My boyfriend, however, doesn't care for the chafing his penis gets with the ring. 

The other plus is, you can take it out for three hours without any problems conception wise. This is extremely helpful if it DOES happen to slip out. Cuz then you have a three hour window to slip it back in.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Nikkibella said:


> I'm 18 and I have been dating my boyfriend for 2.5 years. We mess around a little but were both virgins. We are thinking about moving in together for college because we'll both be going to the same school a few hours from where we live now and his family owns a home up there.
> I was wondering what my options are as far as birth control goes. I was thinking of getting my tubes tied because I hear that it can be reversed if you ever want to have kids later but I read that it's not supposed be a temporary thing.
> I'm not opposed to the pill but I'm afraid of the side effects.
> Any advice/ recommendations ?
> ...


I really want you to read a lot, LOT more about birth control and sex. That you think tying your tubes is an option to consider for temporary birth control concerns me that you're kind of sheltered when it comes to the whole subject of sex.

It's awesome that you want to protect yourself but a horse board is not the place to educate yourself on it. You need to talk to your parents and make the appropriate doctor appointment. Your doctor can talk to you about the options and suggest things specifically for you. Those things make not work for some of the people that have responded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I have made an appointment to talk to my GP and will ask to get a referral to an OBGYN to discuss this further. 
Pretty sure I want to use the patch. We'll see how the appointment goes. 

Thank you all for your help !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I use birth control, not because I'm active, but for acne. So far, it's been okay. No sickness or side effects. Once you get into a routine, it works out pretty well as far as taking it goes. I've only been on it for three weeks, so I can't say too much, except that my acne isn't clearing up yet. 

PS - I don't think you have to have a pelvic exam to get birth control...as birth control. My friend was on it for the protection and I know she did not have to get one. And also, they are now recommending girls wait even longer to get pelvic exams and pap smears from what I've heard. 

Your regular GP can probably even clear this all up for you, unless you have another reason as well for wanting birth control (like to clear up acne). 

Good luck, and way to go for being responsible!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Can confirm: (at least from what my GP said) they're waiting till women are 21 before doing paps.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Can confirm: (at least from what my GP said) they're waiting till women are 21 before doing paps.


This is absurd. I am only 25. At 18, my ob-gyn found abnormal cervical cells during my routine pap. (And no...not because i was "dirty") Waiting until 21 is too long. Especially with so many diseases going around now, no thanks. I'll never ever recommend anyone waiting that long.

I guarantee its all an insurance thing. Them not wanting to pay. Just like them saying mammograms can wait until women at 45/50. NO THANKS!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Regardless of what bc YOU use also use condoms. Two forms of bc are better than one. 
I applaud you and your boyfriend for being responsible and open to both your parents about this. If only more young folks did this.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is absurd. I am only 25. At 18, my ob-gyn found abnormal cervical cells during my routine pap. (And no...not because i was "dirty") Waiting until 21 is too long. Especially with so many diseases going around now, no thanks. I'll never ever recommend anyone waiting that long.
> 
> I guarantee its all an insurance thing. Them not wanting to pay. Just like them saying mammograms can wait until women at 45/50. NO THANKS!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I had my first pap when I was 16...? But this was at least five years ago (I'm 21 now). In a month I'm getting another pap. 
About a year ago, I asked when my last pap was and I stated the above age, and the lady said it was odd doing it that young.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

My mother scheduled me for a pap when I was 16, at the time I had no idea what it was and the doctors (after learning I wasn't sexually active) explained that they usually start smears at 21, only younger if sexually active. I have heard stories of girls that caught abnormal cell growths at a younger age than that.. And neither of them were sexually active! It's definitely a good thing to stay on top of. 

OP, good on you for being so proactive about this. Hope the apt goes well


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Can confirm: (at least from what my GP said) they're waiting till women are 21 before doing paps.


My GP up here in Canada has said the same thing. 3 years from becoming sexually active or when you turn 21, whichever comes first. I'll sheepishly admit that at 21.5, I'm still putting it off...Bad, bad I know. My friend, who is the same age, almost to the day, as me just got her first one done earlier this year. It seems like it is becoming more common to wait until young women are a bit older, in my experience anyways. 

I couldn't imagine waiting until 45/50 to get a mammogram done, that's just downright absurd!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any daughters I have in the future...and my 2 nieces now...will be pushed to have early Pap smears. Regardless if they are sexually active or not. I could have had cervical cancer at 18, and not have known had it not been for that Pap. Abnormal cells are nothing to wait on. Biopsy and treat asap before it does developed into more.

My Nursing Instructor...was diagnosed with breast cancer at 36. Before her diagnosis, the doctors did not want to even order a mammogram because of her age. They wanted to wait until 45 like usual. She, being a nurse...insisted. she was lucky. They caught it early, and she got treatment and is now cancer free.

There are always exceptions. And cancer doesn't care what age you are.

*Steps off soapbox*  Sorry, the future Nurse in me is showing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Corazon Lock said:


> I use birth control, not because I'm active, but for acne. So far, it's been okay. No sickness or side effects. Once you get into a routine, it works out pretty well as far as taking it goes. I've only been on it for three weeks, so I can't say too much, except that my acne isn't clearing up yet.


Hi CL, when I was around your age I had that problem and it was really painful, not "just" a cosmetic problem, and they tried all sorts of things which didn't work. Then I got a female dermatologist and she put me on low-dose Roaccutane, and that worked wonders. None of the male dermies wanted to prescribe it because they are so convinced that us girls are going to get pregnant no matter what we do, and Roaccutane causes birth defects. The female dermatologist had been through this herself and had a higher opinion of women...


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

All this talk about paps is making me nervous! I'm close to 20, and I've never even been offered the option to have one. Guess I'll have a talk with my doctor next time I go in.
About birth control, for the love of God, do not think that the "pull-out" method is in any way effective. No, no, no. Be warned!
The Depo shot made me gain insane amounts of weight, so I don't consider that an option now.
Pills are great, if you remember to take them. I don't. So not an option 
The patch was fabulous. I used it when the weather was warmer, so I put it on my hip. It does get sticky after a little bit, and wrinkly, but super easy and no weight gain. 
I really looked into Mirena as well. Because I'm on-off active, I opted for the patch, so I could stop it at any time. If you're in a long-term relationship (like years), I think it would be a great option.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

I highly recommend the copper iud..the paragard. the doctor inserts it past your cervix. It works for 12 years! and it has no hormones, so side effects are not common.I didn't have any effects at all. and it is also very effective and you don't even feel that it is there. you also never have to remember about taking a pill or anything.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Smokey, I read that it's like, excruciating pain when they insert it? Is that true?


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

no it isn't excruciating at all. It felt uncomfortable, getting it put in, not painful. Feels like pressure. then for a few hours afterwards, I felt cramping like a bad period. and then I couldn't feel it at all. I would recommend taking some Tylenol before getting it in, so it can start taking effect right when u get it in, so the cramping wont bother you.


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

oh and mind you, I have a very low pain tolerance.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I have some version of the copper coil - a non hormonal IUD. I am prone to migraines, so have learnt to avoid hormonal BC.

I have tried most of the "conventional" methods. Condoms are, by far, the most easy to remember and deal with - as long as your gentleman partner is happy to sheath it, but if you have a "no glove no love" rule and stick to it, then they are quick, easy, and pretty much side effect free. Unless you are allergic to latex (and I have always been curious about those guys who claim they are, wouldn't a side effect be swelling, and, well, that already happens...). Guys complain that the sensation is less, and some girls do too, but it really isn't enough to actually cramp your style, and in some guys' cases, a little less sensation can be a good thing.

The pill I found really annoying. The coating made me gag, and even now the memory of the taste makes me feel ill. To be reliable, you have to take it around the same time each day, which means you have to have it with you at that time, and all that fun stuff. If you forget one pill, you are basically stuffed for the week, from memory they recommend using a barrier method for 7 days from the forgotten pill. 

I have also tried the Implanon, which goes in the arm. It started out really well, and it was really creepy to feel this stick in my arm (and make other people feel it lol). However, I started having breakthrough bleeding, starting with a bit of spotting, until I pretty much had my period for 3 weeks, and nothing for one week. It also has left two scars on my upper arm - one from insertion, one from removal.

I tried the Depo shot, again, I had bleeding with this. The first six weeks were great, no bleeding at all, then I had my period for the next six weeks. Not fun at all.

I love my copper IUD now, it is simple, easy, I don't have to remember it, there is no maintenance or anything else. You can feel the strings inside, but you should be checking those once a month anyway, but I have never felt it at any other time, and hubby never has either.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

LemonZeus said:


> All this talk about paps is making me nervous! I'm close to 20, and I've never even been offered the option to have one. Guess I'll have a talk with my doctor next time I go in.


Ask for a female doctor! 



> About birth control, for the love of God, do not think that the "pull-out" method is in any way effective. No, no, no. Be warned!


Wow, did anyone actually suggest that? I completely missed that. Do I need glasses? Or a better search function?


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

SueC, no, nobody suggested it! I just know that I was naive enough to think that it was sufficient at one point. Then I realized I was an idiot and got the shot  Just putting it out there for anyone younger looking through this thread!
And both the doctors at the clinic I go to are both girls, no worries there ! Although one always has cold hands, heh.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi LZ! Cold hands, arggh. :-(

The strangest contraception story I know is: The girl who sat next to me when both of us were in high school biology classes, and who got high marks in the subject, rang me a month after her honeymoon when she was 21 and said rather despondently, "I'm pregnant." I asked about contraceptive use, and she said, "Well no, I didn't use any, but I didn't think I was going to get pregnant in just one week on my honeymoon!"

That really made me scratch my head. So here she was, having a baby and juggling that with full-time university study. Looking back later on she says that this was one pressure point in her life she could have avoided in the first place...


----------

